# [FreeNAS] aMule - unsupported file layout



## cortex (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello the teamn

I try to install aMule on my Freenas:stud

So, I have installed png-1.2.35.tbz, because I read to install before...


```
freenas:~# pkg_add -rv http://ftp.urc.ac.ru/pub/OS/FreeBSD/packages-7/graphics/png-1.2.35.tbz
scheme:   [http]
user:     []
password: []
host:     [ftp.urc.ac.ru]
port:     [0]
document: [/pub/OS/FreeBSD/packages-7/graphics/png-1.2.35.tbz]
---> ftp.urc.ac.ru:80
looking up ftp.urc.ac.ru
connecting to ftp.urc.ac.ru:80
requesting http://ftp.urc.ac.ru/pub/OS/FreeBSD/packages-7/graphics/png-1.2.35.tbz
>>> GET /pub/OS/FreeBSD/packages-7/graphics/png-1.2.35.tbz HTTP/1.1
>>> Host: ftp.urc.ac.ru
>>> User-Agent: pkg_add libfetch/2.0
>>> Connection: close
>>>
<<< HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<<< Date: Wed, 19 Jan 2011 08:37:18 GMT
<<< Server: Apache/1.3.41 (Unix) PHP/5.2.13 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.8.31 OpenSSL/0.9.8k rus/PL30.22
<<< Last-Modified: Tue, 17 Mar 2009 10:33:26 GMT
<<< ETag: "fa892a-36899-49bf7c76"
last modified: [2009-03-17 10:33:26]
<<< Accept-Ranges: bytes
<<< Content-Length: 223385
<<< Connection: close
content length: [223385]
<<< Content-Type: text/plain
<<<
offset 0, length -1, size -1, clength 223385
Fetching http://ftp.urc.ac.ru/pub/OS/FreeBSD/packages-7/graphics/png-1.2.35.tbz...x +CONTENTS
x +COMMENT
x +DESC
x +MTREE_DIRS
x man/man3/libpng.3.gz
x man/man3/libpngpf.3.gz
x man/man5/png.5.gz
x bin/libpng-config
x include/libpng/png.h
x include/libpng/pngconf.h
x lib/libpng.a
x lib/libpng.so
x lib/libpng.so.5
x libdata/pkgconfig/libpng12.pc
tar command returns 0 status
 Done.
extract: Package name is png-1.2.35
extract: CWD to /usr/local
extract: /usr/local/man/man3/libpng.3.gz
extract: /usr/local/man/man3/libpngpf.3.gz
extract: /usr/local/man/man5/png.5.gz
extract: /usr/local/bin/libpng-config
extract: execute 'ln -sf libpng-config /usr/local/bin/libpng12-config'
extract: /usr/local/include/libpng/png.h
extract: execute 'ln -sf libpng/png.h /usr/local/include/png.h'
extract: /usr/local/include/libpng/pngconf.h
extract: execute 'ln -sf libpng/pngconf.h /usr/local/include/pngconf.h'
extract: /usr/local/lib/libpng.a
extract: /usr/local/lib/libpng.so
extract: /usr/local/lib/libpng.so.5
extract: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libpng12.pc
extract: execute 'ln -sf libpng12.pc /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/libpng.pc'
extract: execute '/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib'
extract: CWD to .
Running mtree for png-1.2.35..
mtree -U -f +MTREE_DIRS -d -e -p /usr/local >/dev/null
Attempting to record package into /var/db/pkg/png-1.2.35..
Package png-1.2.35 registered in /var/db/pkg/png-1.2.35
```

And afther that, I have installed aMule with this command:


```
pkg_add -rv ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7.3-release/Latest/aMule2.tbz
```

After 45 min, finish.
Now, when I type in the prompt of putty "amule"
I have this message: 

```
freenas:~# amule
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libpng.so.5: unsupported file layout
```

Have you an idea ?

Thx.

Cortex, the french boy  :x


----------

